# info on Phuket, Thailand area charter



## ArgleBargle (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

I'm chartering a 40 foot monohull for 9 days with Sunsail out of Phuket, Thailand in the first half of January, 2013. Starting to plan - will probably do Ko Phi Phi, Ko Hong Phang Nga, Ko Hong Krabi just because they all look so spectacular (although i realize that time of year is crazy busy on the beaches from 10-4).

Any advice/suggestions of places to see (or to stay away from), sailing conditions, provisioning from people who have sailed there would be greatly appreciated.

I've ordered the South Asia pilot.

Also staying on Phuket for an additional week and any opinions on things to do on land also appreciated.

again, thanks in advance.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Skip Phi Phi as the anchorage is dicey, too many tourists. Krabbi is good. Maybe stay further North in Phanga Na Bay . To get off the beaten track of charter boats head further South to Ko Lipe and Ko Taratuo. 

Light winds will be the call. You will motor mostly, or that is what we see the sunsail/moorings folks do. 

Plenty of quiet beaches and anchorages to visit. 

Clearer waters for diving on the West side of Phuket or furher south on Lipe. Do they let you take the charter boats to the Andamans? That would be my choice.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

No charter advice to offer but I was there as a tourist earlier this year. That is one SPECTACULAR area as far as scenery goes! Have fun.


----------

